# Dura-Ace Di2 Satellite Shifter



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Shimano introduces a Dura-Ace Di2 satellite shifter SW-7972 for quick rear shifting while riding in the handlebar drops. This product is especially developed for sprinters, to keep a firm grip on the handlebar while shifting.

Available will be a right hand shifter for shifting down and a left hand shifter for shifting up. These compact sprinter switches can be mounted anywhere on the handlebar and plug and play easily into the existing Dura-Ace Di2 Dual Control Levers ST-7970.

SW-7972 will be available in the market from February 2011.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

My skepticism in needing this is the case where the (non-sponsored) sprinter already has their shifters angled in a favorable position. What real difference would these remote shifters make? Yeah, maybe a marketing gimmick in all, but....

I think it's more of an interesting idea for people who ride the tops of bars on hills. I could imagine smoother in-and-out of saddle transitions, and some comfort in not moving the hands at an undesirable moment.


----------

